# whisteria do honey bee like it ???



## neal/cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

I have whisteria tree 25 feet from the hive 
It is always covered with bumble bees and other types of bees 
But I hardly ever saw any of my honey bees on the tree last year 
Do honey bees not like whisteria ?
Thanks 
Neal


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wisteria*

Please look at my photos located in the Phot gallery.
It's listed as Wisteria in bloom
Ernie


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Ours is usually covered with large black wood bees.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's not that simple... the answer is yes, and no. They will if there is nothing else in flower that they prefer. 

When the wisteria is in flower here in NC, there are lots of other pollen and nectar producing plants in flower that the girls like better, so I can say that I have never seen them work it. 

As Ernie has shown, that is not the case in other parts of the country.

The girls as funny like that. That is why it's best to learn what they use in your local area, and not depend on the national /international viewpoint.


----------

